# Colleen Camp on ENTOURAGE!!



## Ned Sonntag (Jul 2, 2007)

NOBODY but me saw this?!! It'll be on tonite again on HBO probably... the Kevin Dillon character has had a crush on the Lisa Rinna character for 15 years. He's finally famous enough to interest her, and she still looks celebrity-buffed despite being somewhat older than 'Drama'. So Drama brings along Turtle, the low man on the totem pole, 'cause Rinna says she's got a hot girlfriend for Turtle. Who turns out to be played by Colleen Camp, who's been the pretty blond in apparently a bunch of flicks like DIE HARD and APOCALYPSE NOW, I dunno. Except now she's like a WeightBoard wetdream.:smitten: I was sitting watching all this with my rather glamorous supersize neighbor the Lawyer/Witch, and it's like, the borders between Cable Television and the Internet are becoming very porous all of a sudden. She's saying, "I wish they'd had this show when I was 14 and I could've found out what guys are REALLY like... would've saved me a whole lotta trouble..." This is really the Celebrity Weightgain Fantasy we've all been waiting(or wanking)for all these years!!:bow:


----------



## fanofdimensions (Jul 2, 2007)

she looked great....it was fun to watch that's for sure....




Ned Sonntag said:


> NOBODY but me saw this?!! It'll be on tonite again on HBO probably... the Kevin Dillon character has had a crush on the Lisa Rinna character for 15 years. He's finally famous enough to interest her, and she still looks celebrity-buffed despite being somewhat older than 'Drama'. So Drama brings along Turtle, the low man on the totem pole, 'cause Rinna says she's got a hot girlfriend for Turtle. Who turns out to be played by Colleen Camp, who's been the pretty blond in apparently a bunch of flicks like DIE HARD and APOCALYPSE NOW, I dunno. Except now she's like a WeightBoard wetdream.:smitten: I was sitting watching all this with my rather glamorous supersize neighbor the Lawyer/Witch, and it's like, the borders between Cable Television and the Internet are becoming very porous all of a sudden. She's saying, "I wish they'd had this show when I was 14 and I could've found out what guys are REALLY like... would've saved me a whole lotta trouble..." This is really the Celebrity Weightgain Fantasy we've all been waiting(or wanking)for all these years!!:bow:


----------



## elle camino (Jul 2, 2007)

nope, i watched it. it was as depressing as most fatgirl cameos usually are.
turtle and drama go on a double date, drama's with the 'hot' girl (lisa rinna...if you're not familiar, picture an exhumed mummy or a walking piece of beef jerky), and turtle - ! - gets stuck with her old & fat friend! haw haw!
whole date the fat friend is being gross and obnoxious (of course!) and turtle is practically barfing in his lap over having to hang out with her, and eventually drama has to promise to be turtle's slave for life if he'll just stick around and talk to the fatty while drama nails lisa rinna. BUT! OMG! lisa rinna picks TURTLE to nail at the end of the date, and DRAMA has to hang out with the fatty! BURN.

 

truly a leap forward for fat women everywhere.

ned, i don't get your friend's reaction to the show, at all. she would have found out what guys are really like? shallow assholes who like sticking their dicks in dried up corpses and would rather die than be seen with an overweight date? she didn't know that already?
ah well.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jul 2, 2007)

Gotta admit I'm curious. First time I remember Miz Camp registering was as the hippie mom (to Frederic Forrest's sandal-wearing dad) in _Valley Girl_. She was Hollywood full-breasted back then, but from her penchant for playing comedy, she was more than just a pin-up actress even then.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 2, 2007)

well she definitely IS fatter. all i remember her from is the Clue movie, and she's probably put on about a bill since then. maybe a little less.
so from a 'hey neat she's fat now' perspective, i guess it would be fun to watch for a few seconds - but the whole thing was _really_ derogatory and shitty towards fat women. like, something i don't see how a person who _admires_ fat women could possibly enjoy watching. 
but hey that's just me.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 2, 2007)

elle camino said:


> well she definitely IS fatter. all i remember her from is the Clue movie, and she's probably put on about a bill since then. maybe a little less.
> so from a 'hey neat she's fat now' perspective, i guess it would be fun to watch for a few seconds - but the whole thing was _really_ derogatory and shitty towards fat women. like, something i don't see how a person who _admires_ fat women could possibly enjoy watching.
> but hey that's just me.



Yeah, Ned's post wasn't pointing out the story line, it was solely about her weight gain and how it would be of interest to those into the celebs morphing out over the years. 

Good to know more to the episode though, but doesn't change that fact that seeing her in such a big weight change would be of interest to most gain watchers, regardless of the context of her appearance.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 2, 2007)

being pretty naive about the whole gaining predilection, i just figured it was more about 'hey he/she's put on weight, isn't that wonderful?', as opposed to 'hey, he/she's put on weight - now let's watch people ridicule him/her!'. 

the whole thing just made me uncomfortable. i wish it was up on tv-links.uk so i could show the hbo-less what i'm talking about. 


on the plus side, however, in once scene she's wearing a truly foxy pink corset.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jul 3, 2007)

elle camino said:


> nope, i watched it. it was as depressing as most fatgirl cameos usually are.
> turtle and drama go on a double date, drama's with the 'hot' girl (lisa rinna...if you're not familiar, picture an exhumed mummy or a walking piece of beef jerky), and turtle - ! - gets stuck with her old & fat friend! haw haw!
> whole date the fat friend is being gross and obnoxious (of course!) and turtle is practically barfing in his lap over having to hang out with her, and eventually drama has to promise to be turtle's slave for life if he'll just stick around and talk to the fatty while drama nails lisa rinna. BUT! OMG! lisa rinna picks TURTLE to nail at the end of the date, and DRAMA has to hang out with the fatty! BURN.
> 
> ...


She was talking about all three seasons as a whole. Colleen looked so damn good that the whole 'rim job' thing didn't bother me. The character Drama is kinda anal retentive and usually gets his comeuppance...


----------



## Deidrababe (Jul 3, 2007)

I saw the show and I thought she was great....

What I DID Think was nice was that they didn't mention her weight and Turtle's issue seemed more with her age than anything else....Drama was totally excited that this girl gave the BEST RIM JOB in L.A. too!

I don't think she was any more obnoxious than Lisa Rinna's Character to be honest.

I liked seeing the fattie on the show!

XOXOX

Deeds


----------



## elle camino (Jul 3, 2007)

yeah the rimjob part didn't bug me either, for whatever reason. who cares. 
but i don't think the gag was about her being old, since lisa rinna is the same age and at the beginning of the date turtle was all 'wow she's old. but she's hot'.
so yeah. plus the part on the boardwalk where she walks in front of him and he basically pukes on his shoes? not about her age. 

but hey, it's entourage. it's about shallow people in shallowtown, USA. i don't expect much besides pretty white teeth and occasional funny stuff.


----------



## hortoen (Jul 3, 2007)

there have been a few Colleen Camp pics in this thread
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=369194&highlight=colleen+camp#post369194

she has gained some weight, surely


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 3, 2007)

hortoen said:


> there have been a few Colleen Camp pics in this thread
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=369194&highlight=colleen+camp#post369194
> 
> she has gained some weight, surely



Yes, she has indeed gained weight.

And don't call me Shirley.


----------



## Dj Zulu (Jul 3, 2007)

The show is a guilty pleasure of mine, I love it! I was sorta bothered how they portrayed her, and Ella even pointed out that she hates that many fat characters are casted as obnoxious.

But even I liked the tossed salad reference, OH MY!


----------



## hortoen (Jul 4, 2007)

here is a scene at youtube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1cY7n9bJZE

WOW Colleen Camp


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 4, 2007)

elle camino said:


> well she definitely IS fatter. all i remember her from is the Clue movie, and she's probably put on about a bill since then. maybe a little less.
> so from a 'hey neat she's fat now' perspective, i guess it would be fun to watch for a few seconds - but the whole thing was _really_ derogatory and shitty towards fat women. like, something i don't see how a person who _admires_ fat women could possibly enjoy watching.
> but hey that's just me.




I can't rep you again yet (f*ck.)... but would if I could for that last statement.


----------



## hortoen (Jul 5, 2007)

here are some attached pics showin Colleen Camp in the movies 
"Trapped" from 2002 and in "Material Girls" from 2006
It's really amazing how much weight she put on in that time
I had a crush on her in my youth when she playes the French maid Yvette in clue and it's really awesome to see how big she has become nowadays . 

View attachment cc4.jpg


View attachment cc3.jpg


View attachment cc2.jpg


View attachment cc1.jpg


View attachment cc2002_1.jpg


----------

